
Discord shuts down alt-right server and accounts for ToS violations - doppp
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/14/discord-shuts-down-alt-right-server-and-accounts-for-tos-violations/
======
senectus1
slippery slope... Damn them for forcing us to not want to fight for their
rights.

